# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Кока-кола,Пепси-кола  из крови свиньи и алкоголя?

## Этторе Бугатти

Нюансы пропорций напитка держатся компанией «Кока-Кола» в строжайшем секрете и составляют коммерческую тайну. Согласно уставу «Кока-Колы», только 3 высокопоставленных члена компании могут одновременно знать формулу этого компонента. Кроме того, конечным заводам, разливающим кока-колу, позволено лишь слегка варьировать состав в зависимости от местных поставщиков сырья. В 2009 году в ходе судебного разбирательства по настоянию турецких властей появилась информация, что в состав пищевых добавок также входит пищевойКока-кола,вред здоровью,зло,яд краситель кармин (E120) — экстракт из самок насекомых вида Dactylopius coccus (кошенильный червец), что вызвало скандал, связанный в том числе с тем, что некоторые религии, в частности иудаизм, запрещают употреблять в пищу насекомых.

И вот, Компания Coca-Cola была вынуждена раскрыть тщательно хранимый с 1886 года производственный секрет и опубликовать полный список веществ, входящих в состав всемирно известного напитка. Таинственным компонентом, именуемым все эти годы "экстрактом Кока-Колы", оказался натуральный краситель кошениль, известный также под названием карминовая кислота, который добывают из кошенильных червей. Пепси-кола (напиток содержащий компонент "пепсин" изготовленный из крови свиньи и алкоголя)

Напомним, что около года тому назад турецкий Фонд подал в суд на компанию Coca-Cola, потребовав раскрыть формулуКока-кола и его вред производимого ею газированного напитка. Руководитель фонда Мухаммад Карабулут аргументировал это требование заботой о здоровье детей и правом покупателя на полную информацию о потребляемом им товаре. Турция угрожала прекратить импорт напитка в страну в случае, если компания откажется раскрыть его состав. Кошениль – общее название нескольких видов насекомых из разных семейств подотряда кокцид, самки которых используются для получения кармина. Помимо этого в состав Coca-Cola входят также сахар, фосфорная кислота, кофеин, карамель и двуокись углерода.

Несмотря на всё это, сегодня он продается более чем в 200 странах мира.lifeglobe

http://www.fondihlas.ru/index.php?op...76-&Itemid=316

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> краситель кармин (E120) — экстракт из самок насекомых вида Dactylopius coccus (кошенильный червец)


Краситель КАРМИН является безвредным (для здоровья) и самым дорогим красителем. Материалисты очень ценят его и добавляют практически во все продукты, имеющие красный, пурпурный и оранжевый цвета!
 Почитайте внимательно этикетки с *йогуртом, конфетами, печеньем, лимонадами, соками и другими сладостями*!

 Так что вайшнавам надо быть очень бдительными, чтобы не предложить это КРИШНЕ!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://dobavkam.net/additives/e120
*
Е 120 КАРМИНЫ* кармин, Е-120, Е120, Е 120, краситель натуральный Е120, кармины, carmine, carmin, E 120, кармін, E-120, карміни.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Если он самый дорогой, то его уже наверняка заменили химикалиями...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

в Индии ..зеленый значок(это значит вегетрианский продукт) стоИт на... ага,и забыла..на кока-коле вроде,на Пепси такого значка нет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

может переместить эту тему в соответствующий раздел? о здоровом питании...

----------


## Говиндаприя дд

> Если он самый дорогой, то его уже наверняка заменили химикалиями...


Я как-то смотрела пищевые красители, те, что в продаже. В красном в составе было написано: кошениль.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> В 2009 году в ходе судебного разбирательства по настоянию турецких властей появилась информация, что в состав пищевых добавок также *входит пищевойКока-кола,вред здоровью,зло,яд краситель кармин (E120)* — экстракт из самок насекомых вида Dactylopius coccus (кошенильный червец), что вызвало скандал, связанный в том числе с тем, что некоторые религии, в частности иудаизм, запрещают употреблять в пищу насекомых.


Ссылочку-то дайте, на судебные разбирательства и прочее. Ссылки на какие-то стремные сайты на джумле не годятся  :smilies:  "Кока-кола,вред здоровью,зло,яд" - это в текст рандомно вы воткнули для индексации что ли?) зло, яд, хаха)

Официальный сайт Кока-колы http://www.coca-colacompany.com/cont...a-rumors-facts :




> Rumor: Coca-Cola contains pork
> Fact: Coca-Cola does not contain pork nor any other animal derivatives. Additionally, Coca-Cola meets the safety requirements, laws and practices in every country where our brands are sold.
> 
> Rumor: Coca-Cola contains cochineal, a bug dye
> Fact: Cochineal, which is also known by the names Crimson Lake, Carmine, Natural Red 4, E120 and C.I. 75470, is not an ingredient in Coca-Cola.


Кола, конечно, вряд ли полезна, но в плане вегетарианства она безопасна  :smilies:

----------


## Джива

для произвоства пепсина не используется ни кровь свиньи не алкоголь
кроме растительного и микробиологического пепсина, конечно же существует животный, из кишечника свиней

не терплю фанатичного дезинформирующего антинаучного диллетантства
особенно распространено в области психофармакологии
феназепам разрешен, GHB запрещён 
Нобелевский лауреат, гениальный химик Георг Виттиг переворачивается в гробу...

----------


## Ivan

Молоко коров не может быть пищей людей - Кока Кола Форева !

----------

